# costco fresh pressed apple juice



## MashPaddler (10/8/13)

In chasing down pork ribs at costco today I stumbled across their 3.78L (1 gallon) fresh pressed apple juice. A google search turned up some american cider makers who rated it well. 

No preservatives, twin pack for $10.99 from memory, $1.44 per litre was what stuck in my memory. Putting a cider on with this tomorrow, and will post results - doing a ph and OG check so will be able to advise on malic acid adjustments etc.


----------



## maxim0200 (10/8/13)

Do tell us how you go,
Ive been doing 2l batches of most of the commercial juices i can get my hands on.


----------



## MashPaddler (11/8/13)

So the pH is 3.5 - admittedly using pH test strips but close enough. Real cidermaking on a small scale by Michael Pooley and John Lomax suggest a range of 3.2 to 3.8, so I'm not adding any malic acid to this. 

O.G was 1.050. 

US.05 seems to be producing really nice ciders, so keeping going with this yeast. Fermenting at 16c. 3 teaspoons of yeast nutrient to 19L, with another 1 1/2 teaspoons on day 5 should stave off the sick yeast odours. Just a couple of teabags worth of well dunked tea going in for tannin, I have been using more to date and keen to see if less is more on this front.


----------



## doon (11/8/13)

Where abouts in costco is the juice located? Might go grab some today or tomorrow


----------



## brettprevans (11/8/13)

Go costco ringwood. Eta a few months before opening. Ashame its not as well priced as the US but then again its a diff country with diff taxes and wages so u cant expect it to be the same. 

Let us know how its tastes. Actually why not throw up the ingredients pist. Any preservatives?


----------



## MashPaddler (11/8/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Go costco ringwood. Eta a few months before opening. Ashame its not as well priced as the US but then again its a diff country with diff taxes and wages so u cant expect it to be the same.
> 
> Let us know how its tastes. Actually why not throw up the ingredients pist. Any preservatives?


Ingredients list is pretty damn simple apparently: Apple Juice 100%. 

Doon - if you are in Canberra atm, it is in the rows up from where the milk is and the row just before the rows of refrigerated goods. - Rear left of the supermarket.


----------



## doon (11/8/13)

Sweet in melbourne but it sounds like a similar lay out


----------

